# Mech vs Regulated



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

First of all this is my own view and vaping habits that caused this thread.

I think i can safetly say i am a mech mod vaper.

Over the past year of my vaping i have learnt alot, tasted alot and lately i seem to always find the vape from my mechs just so much more satisfying. I started this whole journey at @hands with a reo grand. A week later when i got back home i started my own vape mod collection with a ego aio and a amarula fruit ejuice, not 2 weeks later brought my first regulated mod, a pico mega(converted a stinky to vape with it and he eventually brought it from me) from @Rob Fisher since then i have vaped on a hohm slice(broke and was replaced by the next mod), an sxmini qclass(still own it), an athena stab wood dna(@Rob Fisher ) mod(sold it).

This is where my journey took a turn towards mechs as i got my first reo from an older brother not Hands. It was the reo grand and heck did i love the vape from it, shortly afterwards i got myself a bb from @Deckie and absolutely love it. It is now my ADV mod. Then not so long ago i got a reo mini from @Petrus and loved it even more than the reo grand.

If you are keeping up with the mods so far good for you.

Then today i got my hands on a league of scoundrals conserv mech mod. Sorry for my lack of words but **** do i love the vape from this mod. I have researched alot and read alot and learned alot about mechs in the last 3 months and i am at that place with my vaping that i know what i want and is fortunate enough to own mods that deliver just that. 

Vaping Bliss

In closing i want to say that thanks to this forum and the members for all the help and guidance in my vaping journey. I want to tag a few people and they might shoot me but to each person tagged i learned something from you. 

@hands 
@Rob Fisher 
@Amir 
@TheV 
@Deckie 
@Christos 
@Petrus 
@Silver 
@Andre 
@Stosta 
@BioHAZarD 
@RayDeny 
@KZOR 
@kimbo 
@Tanja 
@Hooked 
I know i am missing people in this tag cloud, Sorry, for it is not intentional.

Happy vaping and lets make the other new members have this same journey to find their perfect setups.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR (6/11/17)

@antonherbst ..... it is a great feeling when you reach that setup that wants to make you smile every time you see and/or use it.
That is how i feel about my Hadaly and dual battery squonker.
Not sure what you learnt from me but you are more than welcome.
I know your journey, like mine, into the wonderful world of vaping will continue as people like us know we will someday stumble upon another awesome piece of hardware.
So glad you found your bliss.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (6/11/17)

Always a pleasure @antonherbst. Glad I could tug you along as well.

Picture courtesy of @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

Christos said:


> Always a pleasure @antonherbst. Glad I could tug you along as well.
> 
> Picture courtesy of @Rob Fisher .
> View attachment 112498



That photo is going to do the rounds on a couple of posts in the next few months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (6/11/17)

@antonherbst, it is wonderful to read how your journey has progressed and that you've found your happy place in vaping 

I look forward to seeing the new addition to the vaping family tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/11/17)

P.s the XL. Is in reference to my...


Spoiler



RDA Collection

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Glad for you @antonherbst 
And you deserve it - since you always are keen to learn and you grace these threads with such enthusiasm and politeness. 

Also not sure what you learned from me but you are most welcome

Tell us more about the latest mech and what coil and joose?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

KZOR said:


> @antonherbst ..... it is a great feeling when you reach that setup that wants to make you smile every time you see and/or use it.
> That is how i feel about my Hadaly and dual battery squonker.
> Not sure what you learnt from me but you are more than welcome.
> I know your journey, like mine, into the wonderful world of vaping will continue as people like us know we will someday stumble upon another awesome piece of hardware.
> So glad you found your bliss.


Yes that is quite a nice feeling when that one mod just ticks all the boxes. 

What i got from you @KZOR was that the goon 1.5 was the correct choice for the mech mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

Silver said:


> Glad for you @antonherbst
> And you deserve it - since you always are keen to learn and you grace these threads with such enthusiasm and politeness.
> 
> Also not sure what you learned from me but you are most welcome
> ...



@Silver what i learnt from you was alot about my reo and the ol16 atty.

Then as per your request:

The league of scoundrels conserv mech tube mod that i got is the brass version. I have a goon v1.5 on it with a 0,24ohm clapton coil. Juices i have tried today in the setup was everything from xxx to cookie flavors. And the flavor is absolutely amazing with all the juices.

One last thing is this whole mech can be taken apart to help clean it and is adjustable on the atty side and the button side. 

The button is operated by 2 earth magnets with opposite polarity assembled. 

And the “tube” can be used both ways with assembly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

What a winner @antonherbst 
I fear you going to start enjoying that big vape and then not return to the milder equipment 
So long @antonherbst , see you someday... 
Lol

Only kidding

Looks like a super duper mech tube. Enjoy it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

Silver said:


> What a winner @antonherbst
> I fear you going to start enjoying that big vape and then not return to the milder equipment
> So long @antonherbst , see you someday...
> Lol
> ...



Hahaha. Funny Silver. The Reo mini will never be replaced by a tube mech setup. I now own a big variety of mods and they each cater for a diferent vape during the day and for when i am in the road. 

Reos are my absolute go to setups
BB is my all day vape
Sx mini will be used for my rta collection
And now the tube mech for my dripping at home and massive cloud

But i am a sure fire mech vaper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hahaha. Funny Silver. The Reo mini will never be replaced by a tube mech setup. I now own a big variety of mods and they each cater for a diferent vape during the day and for when i am in the road.
> 
> Reos are my absolute go to setups
> BB is my all day vape
> ...



Yip, i like it how you have different vapes for different times of the day or different occasions
You certainly have discovered what works for you and your various setups give you what you need when you need it. That's great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/11/17)

No idea what I did to deserve a mention but I am very happy that you found vaping bliss. Keep it up buddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> No idea what I did to deserve a mention but I am very happy that you found vaping bliss. Keep it up buddy.



I cant remember also but it will come to me and ill let you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I cant remember also but it will come to me and ill let you know.


Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> No idea what I did to deserve a mention but I am very happy that you found vaping bliss. Keep it up buddy.



I think you were involved in all the encouragement of all the gear @BioHAZarD 
I.e. A rabbit hole enabler of sorts 
And lets face it, navigating the rabbit hole that is vaping is deeply rewarding
But moreso when you have enablers by your side!

Ooh, this rabbit hole is so deep that the deeper you go the deeper it gets.
Many forumites get lost down there and never come back

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/11/17)

Silver said:


> I think you were involved in all the encouragement of all the gear @BioHAZarD
> I.e. A rabbit hole enabler of sorts
> And lets face it, navigating the rabbit hole that is vaping is deeply rewarding
> But moreso when you have enablers by your side!
> ...


You may be right @Silver
I am no longer going down the rabbit hole. I am stuck in of the side branches. No map. No light  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

Silver said:


> I think you were involved in all the encouragement of all the gear @BioHAZarD
> I.e. A rabbit hole enabler of sorts
> And lets face it, navigating the rabbit hole that is vaping is deeply rewarding
> But moreso when you have enablers by your side!
> ...



Funny thing today i went to my very first post and way back then i spoke about occasional vaping and look at me today. 5 setups later and vaping like crazy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> You may be right @Silver
> I am no longer going down the rabbit hole. I am stuck in of the side branches. No map. No light
> 
> Sent from the abyss



But “where” you are is a good place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (6/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> You may be right @Silver
> I am no longer going down the rabbit hole. I am stuck in of the side branches. No map. No light
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I see your feet dangling above my head ... I'll pull you down with me, don't worry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/11/17)

TheV said:


> I see your feet dangling above my head ... I'll pull you down with me, don't worry


Be careful they smell  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

Both @TheV and @BioHAZarD was involved with me going down this rabbit hole. And other persons

I will now tell my wife who to blame for the gear.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/11/17)

Fantastic that you are so happy with your various setups and where you now stand in your vaping world @antonherbst !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (7/11/17)

Ok @antonherbst time for you to impart that knowledge .

So I've only used regulated mods, but I am very interested on moving to mechs. 
In terms of safety and products, what do i need to know. I was thinking og the ncv2 and a tube mech. 
Also how low can I safetly bulid and what other safety points do I need to remember.

I hope for only the best and most satisfying and saturated vapes for you in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (7/11/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Ok @antonherbst time for you to impart that knowledge .
> 
> So I've only used regulated mods, but I am very interested on moving to mechs.
> In terms of safety and products, what do i need to know. I was thinking og the ncv2 and a tube mech.
> ...



Pm inbound then i can help as far as possibke. I am on the road today so a meaningfull response here will only be possible tonight when i get home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Ok @antonherbst time for you to impart that knowledge .
> 
> So I've only used regulated mods, but I am very interested on moving to mechs.
> In terms of safety and products, what do i need to know. I was thinking og the ncv2 and a tube mech.
> ...



Hi @Seemo.wm 
The main thing with mechs is that the power is determined by the coil you buid
You need to build to accommodate the cdr amp rating of the battery with a safety margin to account for inaccuracies of measurement etc.

So lets say you use a LGHG2 brown choc with a CDR of 18A (as tested by Mooch) then you need to stick to below say 15A to account for around 10% safety margin. So 0.28 ohms would be the lowest in that case. Ohms law I=V/R. (4.2/0.28 = 15)

Other thing is to check more carefully that the coil is not shorting on anything. Check resistance with the cap on.

Also, to keep the contacts clean

And if you using a hybrid tube, make sure the atty has a protruding 510 pin and that it doesnt short out when attached to the mech tube.

Oh, and use good quality batteries from a reputable vaping retailer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (7/11/17)

Hi Everybody

Great thread @antonherbst -really glad that you found your happy place.

I know that this is slightly off topic in a way-but I need some advice,and judging by these posts above I feel that you guys are the best to advise me on this:

I have always wanted to try a mech mod but I have a serious phobia for mods exploding as I had seen in some videos a while back.
I know that this may be ridiculous,but I would really like to learn about what causes such things so that should I find the guts to actually go the mech route-I can do so taking proper precautions and knowing the yays and nays.

So my question is:What causes mods to explode and how do I avoid it?

I have heard previously that batteries play an important role,and I had figured that it had to do with the battery being properly wrapped and have the right continuous amp discharge (or something to that effect).

Any help and advice would be sincerely appreciated.
The closest I have gotten to a mech is my Tesla Invader 3 and my Tesla Invader 2/3.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (7/11/17)

Sorry,I had typed my post as @Seemo.wm 's post was being responded to.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

BATMAN said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Great thread @antonherbst -really glad that you found your happy place.
> 
> ...



@BATMAN - i think there are some dangers with mechs that folks need to understand
The main issue as I see it is building too low for the battery and putting undue stress on the battery

The other thing is that mech users say ah, dont worry about the CDR rating of the battery, it can pulse at much higher than that rating. While that may be true, what happens if its in your pocket and gets stuck in a firing position. Then you will be thankful if your coil is drawing below the CDR rating.

if the battery draws a lot more than its CDR rating there is a chance it can heat up too much and "vent". This means it releases gases out of the battery itself. These are hot gases that get released and if the mech has no venting holes then its possible that the pressure build up can lead to a bigger disaster.

The main thing is to either get the right battery for the build you want or to build according to the battery you have. Also, make sure you use good quality batteries and make sure you know its specs and what Mooch says about that battery. If any of this is foreign, rather read up about it first.

In your case, you are an enthusiast cloud blower - if you going to be building very low ohm coils, you need to pay even more careful attention to this.

If you stay at say 0.4 ohms or above, there isnt much of a problem with mechs as far as good quality vaping batteries are concerned. The dangers as I see it is when you go much lower than that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (7/11/17)

Thanks for the detailed reply @Silver 

Tonight when i am back home i will post my knowledge to the guestions on mech mods. What Silver has said is golden points to remember and consider with mechs. 

But when you get it right. Man oh man there is no better vape for me than a mech mod. 

Until later peeps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (7/11/17)

Thanks @Silver and @antonherbst -you legends!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Seemo.wm (7/11/17)

Thanks so much guys @Silver @antonherbst 
There are now 2 new mechers @BATMAN 

So the higher the mAh rating according to mooch, the lower you can build..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Thanks so much guys @Silver @antonherbst
> There are now 2 new mechers @BATMAN
> 
> So the higher the mAh rating according to mooch, the lower you can build..



No @Seemo.wm
The mAh rating stands for milli amp hours and is a measure of how long the battery will last
The rating that determines your lowest coil build is the CDR - continuous discharge rating and is measured in Amps. (Ie current draw) 
Yes, the higher the CDR the lower you can build

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos (7/11/17)

Just to add don't believe the numbers printed on the battery either. Search for mooch' s latest test rating. 
E.g the ijoy 20700's are 45 amp printed but I think (I don't remember) they are confirmed at 30 or 35Amp.

Now ijoy have released the same battery again with 45amp rating but they are 20amps. Thru have an extra leg on the positive post to identify them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## antonherbst (7/11/17)

I am sorry guys but i will not be able to post my reply tonight as i have a ton of admin to sort before tomorrow. I will post tomorrow my findings and what i have learnt. Promise. @Seemo.wm and @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (8/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> First of all this is my own view and vaping habits that caused this thread.
> 
> I think i can safetly say i am a mech mod vaper.
> 
> ...


I also enjoy a good mech vape but my choice is dual cell mechs such as my Cricket v2 and Mech Pro by Geeky Vapes.I never got into the Reo Grand and I know I'm in a minority in this regard as it sits on the shelf.The single cell (18650) mods just don't do it for me.Still I never get tired of hearing vapers success stories, congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (8/11/17)

No probz @antonherbst whenever you get a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (8/11/17)

No Problem @antonherbst , you're a real gentleman.

I'll drop you a whats app message during the day as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (14/11/17)

At @Seemo.wm and @BATMAN 

What I have learnt from Mechanical mods over the last few months and weeks can be listed as follow.


Know Ohms law and Watts law - Important for the CDR rate and ohms you will build your coil at. This will keep you safe.
Know battery safety - Important as not all batteries are made the same, as some do discharge at different rates. Have a youtube view of "thermal discharge". Mech mod batteries do the same when they malfunction.
Know what your mod is made of and how its made. Silver(my dream to own one), Copper, Brass. What it is made of, influences the voltage drop from a fully charged battery.
Understand what standard and hybrid mech mods are. This influences your atomizers used on it.
And do be wary of it but don't be stupid and not ask questions here. We will help as far as the forum can. And that will be a lot as we have a wealth of info and amazing people to help.
And in my opinion, the variety of mech mods available on today's market can be able to cater for each vaper to be happy. Even hardcore regulated vapers will find a mech they can love to use. @TheV

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BATMAN (15/11/17)

@antonherbst ,you sir, are a king!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (15/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Even hardcore regulated vapers will find a mech they can love to use. @TheV


I'd be interested in a mech ... just add a DNA board

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (15/11/17)

TheV said:


> I'd be interested in a mech ... just add a DNA board



Thats the thing about a mech. The control board is in the vapers mind. So if i can build a coil that takes the normal wattages and delivery into consideration i could get very close to what you would like and it would be without a board.  Plain pure battery power with the correct build will be just as satisfying as the DNA board you want. 

Well that what id like to think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (15/11/17)

Like @antonherbst i started off vaping saying it will be an occasional thing and now I feel like the mayor of the rabbit hole!

Onto topic, I’ve had experience with both mechs and regulated devices and safe to say again like @antonherbst a mech vape is my happy place... but more so my noisy II-25.

In terms of builds I have built down to .1 ohms on both the noisy and a tube mech but I use vtc5A batteries and recommended to me by @Moey_Ismail ... I have had no issues with the build and in actual fact they have given me the best Vapes thus far. I did however start off with .2-.3 ohm builds to get use to mechs and also, my mechs hit so hard that I don’t really chain vape them, which can also be a huge cause for venting and the likes.

So I think the only thing that still baffles me is that if I love mechs so much, why do I still have 4 regulated mods as well!!!

Aggg we all need a vice and when it’s vaping, life just gets a whole lot happier!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (15/11/17)

Very informative @antonherbst 
So ohms law r=v/I
Wattage law??
Is it the power equation p=I*2×r?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/11/17)

Jengz said:


> Like @antonherbst i started off vaping saying it will be an occasional thing and now I feel like the mayor of the rabbit hole!
> 
> Onto topic, I’ve had experience with both mechs and regulated devices and safe to say again like @antonherbst a mech vape is my happy place... but more so my noisy II-25.
> 
> ...



Don't worry I still have 1 regulated mod and that I will probably never ever sell. As far as mech mods go i have 3 and they all cater for a different vape during the day.

What most people must understand is that the atty is what gives the flavour and the cloud. BUT none of that would be possible without the battery. How the power is delivered can be controlled by the regulated mods and how they deliver sets them apart. Some regulated mods can fire from button press and others have a lag from pressing the button to fire. That is all based on how the internals are done (the type of wires, soldering quality and contact points).

Same applies to mechs - What "metal" your mod is made of also adds to the internal resistance, voltage drop and how it fires. If you are fortunate enough to have a silver tube mod that is made out of complete silver you'd almost instantly have firepower on the atty. This is just more of my own opinion and how in understand the vape mods and how they work. It might be completely wrong but for me, tube mods deliver more of a raw power delivery.


----------



## antonherbst (15/11/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Very informative @antonherbst
> So ohms law r=v/I
> Wattage law??
> Is it the power equation p=I*2×r?



That is 100% correct. I got my best info on this website. You will find other websites that say the same and make you understand it better. But for me, this one gave me the light bulb moment with understanding the equations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (25/1/18)

I am with you there @antonherbst. I am a mech guy as well, specifically Reos.
After vaping for about a year and destroying at least three regulated mods I moved away from all electronic devices.
This past year has been only Reos and nothing has failed yet.
The other thing that changed for me when I went mech was I changed from DLH to MTL.
Any tanks I had went to my son, who incidentally has showed some interest in mechs the past few months as he too has destroyed a mod or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

